# Whipped cream dispenser and charges?



## rejwilliams (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi,


Recently moved to Dubai and was wondering whether anyone had an idea where I could purchase a Whipped cream dispenser and charges? been trolling through supermarkets and online but struggling to lay my hands on one? Please Help!!!!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Do you need some balloons as well?


----------



## rejwilliams (Feb 24, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Do you need some balloons as well?



HAHA was it that obvious?


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

lol, If you can't find a catering shop, Amazon do sell them, not sure about the shipping charge to Dubai tho. Or try the website I use in England called cream supplies.


----------



## TiredTraveler 62 (Jan 21, 2012)

Gwayland7 said:


> lol, If you can't find a catering shop, Amazon do sell them, not sure about the shipping charge to Dubai tho. Or try the website I use in England called cream supplies.


You can try Travoli or there is a couple other kitchen supply stores within Emirates Mall


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

TiredTraveler 62 said:


> You can try Travoli or there is a couple other kitchen supply stores within Emirates Mall


Did you mean Tavola?


----------



## rejwilliams (Feb 24, 2012)

Gwayland7 said:


> lol, If you can't find a catering shop, Amazon do sell them, not sure about the shipping charge to Dubai tho. Or try the website I use in England called cream supplies.


Great thanks for that. dont by any chance know the legality of shipping nos into dubai? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mmmchocolate (Oct 25, 2011)

rejwilliams said:


> Great thanks for that. dont by any chance know the legality of shipping nos into dubai? :rofl::rofl:


From what I've heard it's OK for erm.. catering use... Not sure if there are any dental supply places that sell it.. for erm.. dental use...


----------



## rejwilliams (Feb 24, 2012)

mmmchocolate said:


> From what I've heard it's OK for erm.. catering use... Not sure if there are any dental supply places that sell it.. for erm.. dental use...


haha well my wisdom teeth are coming through..... dispenser purchased from tavola! they weren't selling the charges though :Cry:

400 dhs aswell! looks like i could have got it alot cheaper online!


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

rejwilliams said:


> Great thanks for that. dont by any chance know the legality of shipping nos into dubai? :rofl::rofl:


Im not sure of the legality of shipping to Dubai, but i did find a website that sells them based in Kuwait, drop them an email. 
Almorooj


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Whipped-cream charger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Couldnt figure out what was so funny or causing the responses...

:ranger: .....  In the other thread, people are discussing how horrible soda is. 

ainkiller: Here we seem to be encouraging and helping what seems a lot worse. 

:doh:


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Jynx, its actually used to make espumas and various other foamy delights, I'm a chef and use it only for catering purposes. Although dentists use it and also its used when in labour.


----------



## vampyr3x3 (May 7, 2012)

Did you find a reliable supplier of chargers?


----------



## Robajob (Apr 29, 2012)

Lakeland in the UK do whipped cream dispensers and the refill cartridges. They have a couple of branches over here, one in Mirdif city centre and one in Mall of the Emirates.

Not sure if they do them or not over here, but might be worth a look.


----------



## vampyr3x3 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks! I'll give it a check....


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok, at work we get ours from a store called Al Diyafa, it's by the Times Square shopping area, just of SZR. Call them up, the guy is called Ali Arey, 0504932202. Happy cooking xx


----------



## vampyr3x3 (May 7, 2012)

Thank you so much! Lakeland does not sell them only Tavola, your a life saver.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Btw just because it's available via a store I would keep all your meringue and mousse making for at home.


----------



## ryanhart (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi there. Has anyone had any luck finding any cream chargers lately? I can see this thread is quite old now and have tried the places listed with no avail. God I really need some cake!


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes, they sell them in Al Diyafa kitchen store, Just of SZR. Call Ali on 0504932202.
Thats where I get mine from for work.




ryanhart said:


> Hi there. Has anyone had any luck finding any cream chargers lately? I can see this thread is quite old now and have tried the places listed with no avail. God I really need some cake!


----------



## desertlizard (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi guys, has anyone had any luck with getting hold of cream chargers in Dubai as of late? Any help appreciated!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

desertlizard said:


> Hi guys, has anyone had any luck with getting hold of cream chargers in Dubai as of late? Any help appreciated!


You win the Forum record for thread resurrection after four years and one month.


----------

